# Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

This is sorta awkward and weird but does anyone have this plant? I kind of want to use this as an accent plant/ nutrient sucker for this semi BB tank Im setting up for my angelfish breeding pair.


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 14, 2014)

I have some to share. How much are you looking for?

I also have Monte Carlo available, too.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Too bad, I just threw out a bunch! I can bring a few stems to our next meeting if you are still looking.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael, there was some discussion in the Chatroom earlier today about this plant and the color possibly being a result of a viral infection to normal polysperma. Have you noticed if the color spreads to different parts of the plant via contact?


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

webskipper said:


> I have some to share. How much are you looking for?
> 
> I also have Monte Carlo available, too.


I think it's illegal to ship that plant in the US since it's invasive.( please correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael said:


> Too bad, I just threw out a bunch! I can bring a few stems to our next meeting if you are still looking.


Oh darn! Please and thank you Michael. That would be great. I was lucky to get 2 pairs of Platinum pearl scale angelfish pair out of the 4 i have and they are starting to fight. I am keeping a pair in the main Angelfish tank and move one to a breeding tank and try breeding them.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I believe the ban on shipping the plant applies only to Hygro. polysperma 'sunset,' as far as I know it isn't a blanket ban on all polyspermas. Though I could be wrong about that.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Zapins said:


> I believe the ban on shipping the plant applies only to Hygro. polysperma 'sunset,' as far as I know it isn't a blanket ban on all polyspermas. Though I could be wrong about that.


I'm a bit confuse, isn't H. Polysperma rosanervig and sunset hygro the same plant?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not totally sure, Cavan, asuka, Aaron, miremonster would probably know the details, but as far as I know the ban isn't a blanket vs. all polysperma varieties.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The USDA bans _Hygrophila polysperma_ and all its cultivars from importation and interstate transport and sales. The state of Texas has not prohibited the species, so possession, transport, and sales are legal *within* the state.

Joshie, I will bring you some healthy cuttings from a good tank. And I need to clear out a tank where it is not thriving and the plants look terrible. But you can make small cuttings from the bad plants, and they grow FAST in good conditions.

Zapins, I'm familiar with the virus theory but don't know if it has been confirmed. The expression of the white veins is variable, and most noticeable in new growth under good conditions. But if you start a really ratty cutting that shows no unusual color and put it in good light, it will show the characteristic. This suggests to me that if it is a virus, it is present in all tissues of the plant. It does not spread to other _Hygrophila_ species in my experience. But I have never grown (or even seen!) _H. polysperma_ without this characteristic. If someone has the normal form of the plant, we should try growing them in the same tank to see if the virus is infectious.

Alex, yes they are the same.

All this is funny, because I don't particularly like the plant, LOL! It is gorgeous grown under high light and fertility, and when frequently trimmed and replanted. But if I don't do all that, it becomes stringy and the lower leaves come off. You can't kill it, but it takes higher maintenance than I like if I want it to look really good. I will always keep some just so it continues to be available to the club, but it isn't featured in any of my tanks.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Michael, I would love a few stems of this if you are going to the next meeting


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sure, you and Joshie can share.


----------

